# Breastfeeding my 4th child currently no AF started after 7 months, odds of pregnancy/ twin pregnancy??



## MamaManson (Apr 11, 2013)

I've been reading a lot of forums that have said the twin pregnancy is common while breastfeeding. Anyone have insight on this matter? There is a small history of twins in my family but not much. I also already have 4 children. What are the odss of a twin birth do you think?

also I havent had my period as of yet after having my daughter in august.

Are there things that make twins more likely or less likely??


----------



## Momsteader (Dec 13, 2002)

I can't comment on the twins, but 7 mos of no period while still breastfeeding isn't unusual. My nursling is 22 mos old and I still haven't had a postpartum period, and I am not pregnant.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

My 13 year old son is my 4th child. I got pregnant with him when my 3rd son was 5 1/2 months old. I was breast feeding exclusively. He was a twin. I lost his twin in the 2nd trimester. I am not sure if it is common or not.


----------



## MamaManson (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you guys


----------

